
Physics of Suction Cups - hairytrog
https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.09042
======
tropo
It's a neat finding that plasticizer is leaking out.

It's also rather disturbing. Plasticizers are in nearly all soft plastics
(maybe not silicone?) and they act on animals as powerful hormones. Lots of
behavior changes and physical changes seen over the past half century could be
related to the increasing use of plasticizers. It's hard to run a proper
controlled experiment, and in the real world all sorts of contemporaneous
changes (ultrasounds, more emulsifiers in the diet, electronic
entertainment...) add noise to the signal, but we've at least proven that
there are sexual effects on frogs. Suction cups are found on toys.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endocrine_disruptor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endocrine_disruptor)

